# [MOD] iOS10 emoji with unreleased Unicode 9 and 10 emojis (77 emojis)



## Mr.Yawnie (Mar 30, 2016)

*Be the first one to use unicode 9 and 10 emojis on your phone! *

I have added unicode 9 and 10 support for android font file (ttf), as well as modded Google Keyboard to support the fonts. Best way to really use the emojis is to ask your friends to download the mod too, so they can see the emojis. Other usage could be in Snapchat for example, as whatever you write/create into the snap, gets added statistically into the image. 

*Unicode 9 emojis will get released in mid-2016 and unicode 10 emojis in mid-2017.*

*Added emojis:*






*Instructions:*
1. Back up existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts
2. Download modded ttf file (zip), extract the zip (NOT flashable!)
3 Copy-paste modded ttf file to the same location, overwriting the existing one. Change permissions to rw-r-r and reboot.
4. Go to http://emojipedia.org/unicode-9.0/ and confirm you can see the emojis.
5. Download and install the modded Google Keyboard in order to be able to choose the emojis when writing.
    -> if you have Google Keyboard already installed, the installation will fail. Uninstall existing app, then install modded one.
6. DONE 

*Downloads:*
*Find new font file from attachments (NOT flashable zip!)  Unicode 10 not added as of now, will add later!*
Modded Google Keyboard
Latest Google Keyboard with Unicode 9 support (not 10), and theme support!



*Credits:*
Emojipedia for the mockups
Mitch Talmadge for EmojiTools

*Notice:*
I am not the copyright owner of the iOS emojis, nor the mockups. Apple owns the rights for iOS emojis, and Emojipedia for the mockups. I have simply combined them and merged into android font file.


----------



## AlexisXDA (Apr 2, 2016)

The keyboard has a bug with family emoji
Can you resolve it?
Good port mate, thanks!


----------



## archaleus (Apr 17, 2016)

By replacing this file and installing the modded keyboard, it has given me the updated style of emojis, but I do not have the new ones that are shown. It appears to have unicode 8, but not the unicode 9 nominations. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 18, 2016)

AlexisXDA said:


> The keyboard has a bug with family emoji
> Can you resolve it?
> Good port mate, thanks!

Click to collapse



Sorry for late reply. I noticed it myself too, but it appeared to have that in Stock version too I'm afraid. I will take a look at it when I have the time though! And thanks  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 18, 2016)

archaleus said:


> By replacing this file and installing the modded keyboard, it has given me the updated style of emojis, but I do not have the new ones that are shown. It appears to have unicode 8, but not the unicode 9 nominations. Please advise. Thanks

Click to collapse



Did you Enable and use the modded keyboard? As that is the only way to choose the new emojis, by using the modded keyboard. 

If you go to http://emojipedia.org/unicode-9.0/, can you see the emojis? If yes, then my mod is working. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## archaleus (Apr 18, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Did you Enable and use the modded keyboard? As that is the only way to choose the new emojis, by using the modded keyboard.
> 
> If you go to http://emojipedia.org/unicode-9.0/, can you see the emojis? If yes, then my mod is working.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I installed the modded keyboard and can see the emoji on the website, but I have no way of picking them in the modded keyboard. It only shows me the iOS style of the current ones.


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 19, 2016)

archaleus said:


> Yes, I installed the modded keyboard and can see the emoji on the website, but I have no way of picking them in the modded keyboard. It only shows me the iOS style of the current ones.

Click to collapse



The mod is working just fine. What android  version are you on? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ap_mnl (Apr 19, 2016)

Great mod! Works fine with my phone. The only problem is with the family emojis. There's a modded keyboard here that had it fixed. Maybe you can copy the codes in his work.


----------



## archaleus (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re*



Mr.Yawnie said:


> Did you Enable and use the modded keyboard? As that is the only way to choose the new emojis, by using the modded keyboard.
> 
> If you go to http://emojipedia.org/unicode-9.0/, can you see the emojis? If yes, then my mod is working.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Mr.Yawnie said:


> The mod is working just fine. What android  version are you on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well the mod is not working correctly for me. I have done everything stated in instructions. I am on a Nexus 6P running the latest 6.0.1 PureNexus ROM. I would really like for it to work correctly for my setup and at this point am trying to discuss what is causing it not to on my setup.


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 19, 2016)

archaleus said:


> Well the mod is not working correctly for me. I have done everything stated in instructions. I am on a Nexus 6P running the latest 6.0.1 PureNexus ROM. I would really like for it to work correctly for my setup and at this point am trying to discuss what is causing it not to on my setup.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I have no idea.. Uninstall the keyboard I provided, and reinstall it. Then make sure you Enable it, and select the keyboard in use to be that modded keyboard. Also double check the emojis, they are there, added into categories where they belong. There's no magical tab with ios 9 and 10 emojis, they are blended together with existing ones. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 19, 2016)

ap_mnl said:


> Great mod! Works fine with my phone. The only problem is with the family emojis. There's a modded keyboard here that had it fixed. Maybe you can copy the codes in his work.

Click to collapse



I will take a look into the family emoji issue once I have the time.  it's definitely a stock keyboard issue, just verified. Could you link me the keyboard you're talking about?

Edit: I got an idea of what the issue with the family emojis could be, and I was right. I was missing the family emojis from the font file. They are actually not official unicode emojis. They are ZWJ groupings of existing emojis, and there has been created specific custom emoji images for those. Those images I am lacking, so the ZWJ code then shows all 4 emojis in a row. 

I will fix the issue as soon as I have a bit of spare time!  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 19, 2016)

AlexisXDA said:


> The keyboard has a bug with family emoji
> Can you resolve it?
> Good port mate, thanks!

Click to collapse



Read my response above. I figured out what the issue was, and will fix it as soon as I have a bit of time  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## archaleus (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Unfortunately I have no idea.. Uninstall the keyboard I provided, and reinstall it. Then make sure you Enable it, and select the keyboard in use to be that modded keyboard. Also double check the emojis, they are there, added into categories where they belong. There's no magical tab with ios 9 and 10 emojis, they are blended together with existing ones.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Thanks for the help. It is weird, but for some reason uninstalling and reinstalling the exact same apk of the modded keyboard I had downloaded did the trick!


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 20, 2016)

Edit: delete


----------



## AlexisXDA (Apr 20, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Edit: delete

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 20, 2016)

AlexisXDA said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



I thought I fixed the family emojis, but spoke too soon before testing. I know how to fix it, but the new emojis just didn't get added to the font file for some reason. I have to manually add them in, which means generating thousands of lines of code. I will do that asap when I have the time. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vithalvess (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> I thought I fixed the family emojis, but spoke too soon before testing. I know how to fix it, but the new emojis just didn't get added to the font file for some reason. I have to manually add them in, which means generating thousands of lines of code. I will do that asap when I have the time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you make the Google Keyboard modded like the Whatsapp emoji tab order, symbols and numbers row?
Thanks!


----------



## AlexisXDA (Apr 23, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> I thought I fixed the family emojis, but spoke too soon before testing. I know how to fix it, but the new emojis just didn't get added to the font file for some reason. I have to manually add them in, which means generating thousands of lines of code. I will do that asap when I have the time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any news mate?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Apr 23, 2016)

AlexisXDA said:


> Any news mate?

Click to collapse



I briefly tried it, but either got compiling errors or when I succeeded in compiling, the emojis just didn't work. Adding ligature emojis is much harder than regular ones. Emoji tools doesn't support adding ligature emojis, so everything needs to be done by hand (tens of thousands of lines of code). In case there's one small typo or error, everything fails. I will try again later when I have the time, quite busy weekend. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexisXDA (Apr 23, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> I briefly tried it, but either got compiling errors or when I succeeded in compiling, the emojis just didn't work. Adding ligature emojis is much harder than regular ones. I will try again later when I have the time, quite busy weekend.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah, don't worry mate


----------



## LakuuPiipu (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks works good except the font error that you are working on


----------



## DanRyb (May 2, 2016)

LakuuPiipu said:


> Thanks works good except the font error that you are working on

Click to collapse



Love to try this out! But I can't get the font to download. Keeps opening Google Docs viewer and tells me no preview avail but no download option either.


----------



## LakuuPiipu (May 3, 2016)

DanRyb said:


> Love to try this out! But I can't get the font to download. Keeps opening Google Docs viewer and tells me no preview avail but no download option either.

Click to collapse



Try this link : http://www.filedropper.com/notocoloremoji2
Should work!


----------



## DanRyb (May 3, 2016)

LakuuPiipu said:


> Try this link : http://www.filedropper.com/notocoloremoji2
> Should work!

Click to collapse



Thanks! That worked!!


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 3, 2016)

Latest Google keyboard now supports Unicode 9 emojis. I will put a link into it in OP. Do you guys want it to support the current five Unicode 10 emojis too? 

Also, an update regarding the family emoji bug. I just had my student union's 8-day May Day celebrations that lasted for 11 days this year. So I didn't have much time to fix the issue yet ? 

I know what the issue is, but once I tried to fix it, I either ran into compiling errors, or the fix wasn't working even though the coding part was accurate and correct.. ? I have exams week next week and need to study for that, but I will keep trying when I feel the need to procrastinate again.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## chocmatic (May 12, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Latest Google keyboard now supports Unicode 9 emojis. I will put a link into it in OP. Do you guys want it to support the current five Unicode 10 emojis too?
> 
> Also, an update regarding the family emoji bug. I just had my student union's 8-day May Day celebrations that lasted for 11 days this year. So I didn't have much time to fix the issue yet ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Support of Unicode 10 on new KB would be great.  Thanks


----------



## KylesIan (May 12, 2016)

I downloaded the font file from the op, and the name of the file was NotoColorEmoji(2).ttf ?? Is it supposed to be named like that? I just removed the (2) part in the name of the file then tried to copy it to the system/fonts but it won't let me paste it there

Sent from my SM-N900S using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DShoatsie (May 12, 2016)

KylesIan said:


> I downloaded the font file from the op, and the name of the file was NotoColorEmoji(2).ttf ?? Is it supposed to be named like that? I just removed the (2) part in the name of the file then tried to copy it to the system/fonts but it won't let me paste it there

Click to collapse



It should let you move it unless you don't have any space in the system anymore - which you can only 'possibly' fix by deleting ringtones or wiping your phone completely clean and starting all over again...

Before you can consider that, let's just download it again (use the download link from page 3) and this time, leave it the way it is and then, move it to /system/fonts (if you can). If you already have "NotoColorEmoji.ttf" there, rename it something else like "NotoColorEmoji2.ttf" and change it's permissions to "rwx-rwx-rwx".

Now, rename the file you just moved there to "NotoColorEmoji.ttf" and give it "rw-r-r" permissions. Reboot.


----------



## kngdowhd (May 12, 2016)

*Change the emoji grid*

Hi ! Is it possible to change the grid of this keyboard please ? Or can someone tell me how to do it, cause I downloaded APK Editor but I don't know how to use this app. 
To me, the emojis are too big, so I just want to make them looks smaller.

Thank you


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 12, 2016)

kngdowhd said:


> Hi ! Is it possible to change the grid of this keyboard please ? Or can someone tell me how to do it, cause I downloaded APK Editor but I don't know how to use this app.
> To me, the emojis are too big, so I just want to make them looks smaller.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Surely it's possible. I will take a look of it once my exams finishes (after next week) and once I get time. I will also update the modded keyboard to the latest one then. And hopefully fix the family emoji issue. I have been too busy for the last few weeks, and the next week at least, as I have exams and other **** going on in my life atm.. So sorry for that. :/

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kngdowhd (May 13, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Surely it's possible. I will take a look of it once my exams finishes (after next week) and once I get time. I will also update the modded keyboard to the latest one then. And hopefully fix the family emoji issue. I have been too busy for the last few weeks, and the next week at least, as I have exams and other **** going on in my life atm.. So sorry for that. :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you  for your answer! 
And don't worry, I'm not that pressed, take your time.


----------



## lix_kroe (May 13, 2016)

there is this unicode 8 font from @ikromy: http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...d-keyboards-emoji-fonts-ios9-1-t3296282/page1 I'm using it because it has only 11 MB and the space on my system partition is almost full, I tried deleting ringtone but it won't free enough space for your emoji font, could you possibly make a smaller font like @ikromy's? ��


----------



## bmbngps (May 13, 2016)

Hey how about Unicode 9 & 10 emoji skin tone?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## chocmatic (May 13, 2016)

Latest Google Keyboard 

http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google...-24-122021812-arm64-v8a-android-apk-download/


----------



## QuantumRZ (May 13, 2016)

Can you edit Google Keyboard to have numberrow too ?

Galaxy S4 I9505 - Cm13 -  Xposed v80 ?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 13, 2016)

QuantumRZ said:


> Can you edit Google Keyboard to have numberrow too ?
> 
> Galaxy S4 I9505 - Cm13 -  Xposed v80 ?

Click to collapse



That's my plan

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumRZ (May 13, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> That's my plan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you think it is possible to remove this annoying Emoji-bar ?






Galaxy S4 I9505 - Cm13 -  Xposed v80 ?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 13, 2016)

QuantumRZ said:


> Do you think it is possible to remove this annoying Emoji-bar ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is language related. So either by changing language or it can be modded  also. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 13, 2016)

QuantumRZ said:


> Do you think it is possible to remove this annoying Emoji-bar ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everything's possible ? but as said earlier, I have no time until the end of next week at least

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (May 13, 2016)

I'm using modded Google Keyboard and there's a bug with family emojis. And I try to use latest Google Keyboard v5 + and family emojis still bug. When I try to clear data GKv5 family emoji was gone. Please fix this, and I hope emoji diverse is available for the new  Unicode 9 & 10 emojis. Thanks. ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 14, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> I'm using modded Google Keyboard and there's a bug with family emojis. And I try to use latest Google Keyboard v5 + and family emojis still bug. When I try to clear data GKv5 family emoji was gone. Please fix this, and I hope emoji diverse is available for the new  Unicode 9 & 10 emojis. Thanks. ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Didn't you read any other comments? I've already talked about this numerous times.. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## LudwigFerdinand18 (May 15, 2016)

@Mr.Yawnie

Bro, you can use these icons on iOS , they are lighter and have been taken from another font IOS ( will make its emoji font around 13 mb ... because weighs most are images) 
already has the family of emoji ...

anything just use the rename option in emoji -tools :good:


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 15, 2016)

LudwigFerdinand18 said:


> @Mr.Yawnie
> 
> Bro, you can use these icons on iOS , they are lighter and have been taken from another font IOS ( will make its emoji font around 13 mb ... because weighs most are images)
> already has the family of emoji ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks but I already have slimmed version I'm working on  I had issues when adding new emojis, automatically with emoji-tools as well as manually by creating the code myself (the way i did the current mod here, as emoji-tools didn't support adding emojis back then). Either I had compilation errors, or I succeeded in adding the emojis, but they just didn't show up for some reason (the png's and relevant code was there, i triple-checked!). Now I'm busy with exams and stuff, but I will start working on this project in the end of next week again.  Until then, I really need to focus on more important things.. Unfortunately.


----------



## robshabazz (May 17, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> *Be the first one to use unicode 9 and 10 emojis on your phone! *
> 
> *Instructions:*
> 1. Back up existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts
> ...

Click to collapse



Am I modding the same ttf with HTC m9

Sent from my 0PJA2 using xda premium


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 17, 2016)

robshabazz said:


> Am I modding the same ttf with HTC m9
> 
> Sent from my 0PJA2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Should work just fine. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## robshabazz (May 17, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Should work just fine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only a couple of hand gestures offer diversity, nothing else

Sent from my 0PJA2 using xda premium


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 24, 2016)

*New fontfile released*

NEW FONT FILE RELEASED

Please find new fontfile (unicode 9) from opening post, as an attachment. I made it on completely new base, and haven't added unicode 10 emojis yet. All unicode 9 emojis are present, as well as working family emojis and diversities. Ohh, and the file is much slimmer at only 13mb

Unicode 9 new hand gesture emojis have Android N modifiers, as there are no official iOS ones nor any colored drafts.

Thanks for your patience, and Please let me know how the new version works!

Ps. I will add newer modified keyboard later. Until then, either use my modded one or latest official Google keyboard (support unicode 9). Links to both in OP.


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 24, 2016)

robshabazz said:


> Only a couple of hand gestures offer diversity, nothing else
> 
> Sent from my 0PJA2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try the new version.


----------



## QuantumRZ (May 24, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> NEW FONT FILE RELEASED
> 
> Please find new fontfile (unicode 9) from opening post, as an attachment. I made it on completely new base, and haven't added unicode 10 emojis yet. All unicode 9 emojis are present, as well as working family emojis and diversities.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im looking forward for modded keyboard with numberrow ?
I try the new font right now

Galaxy S4 I9505 - Cm13 -  Xposed v80 ?

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------







I feel like the emojis are a bit bigger than before 

Galaxy S4 I9505 - Cm13 -  Xposed v80 ?


----------



## robert2103 (May 24, 2016)

LudwigFerdinand18 said:


> @Mr.Yawnie
> 
> Bro, you can use these icons on iOS , they are lighter and have been taken from another font IOS ( will make its emoji font around 13 mb ... because weighs most are images)
> already has the family of emoji ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Capture ?

enviado desde algún lugar del mundo

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




Mr.Yawnie said:


> *Be the first one to use unicode 9 and 10 emojis on your phone! *
> 
> I have added unicode 9 and 10 support for android font file (ttf), as well as modded Google Keyboard to support the fonts. Best way to really use the emojis is to ask your friends to download the mod too, so they can see the emojis. Other usage could be in Snapchat for example, as whatever you write/create into the snap, gets added statistically into the image.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Capture ?

enviado desde algún lugar del mundo


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 24, 2016)

robert2103 said:


> Capture ?
> 
> enviado desde algún lugar del mundo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, i have seen his post. No, I did not use those files. Yes, the new version is slimmer (13mb).


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 24, 2016)

QuantumRZ said:


> Im looking forward for modded keyboard with numberrow
> I try the new font right now
> 
> Galaxy S4 I9505 - Cm13 -  Xposed v80
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a cosmetic error on Google Keyboard. Didn't have the same on AOSP keyboard. But I can fix it once I will start adding unicode 10 emojis. Next I'll mod the latest Google Keyboard (from N preview 3), which luckily is a HUGE improvement to previous ones. I don't need to mod the secondary symbols into the keys, as there's now a setting for it! Also, there's so many other improvements too.


----------



## QuantumRZ (May 28, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Just a cosmetic error on Google Keyboard. Didn't have the same on AOSP keyboard. But I can fix it once I will start adding unicode 10 emojis. Next I'll mod the latest Google Keyboard (from N preview 3), which luckily is a HUGE improvement to previous ones. I don't need to mod the secondary symbols into the keys, as there's now a setting for it! Also, there's so many other improvements too.

Click to collapse



So how is ist going ?
If i am allowed to ask ? 

Galaxy S4 I9505 - JDC opt. Cm13 -  Xposed v80 ?


----------



## thesims2customs (May 29, 2016)

Hello, I found this thread and been using your emoji for quite time.
I have some issues, first on the dancing ladies, only the yellow skin one that is iOS while the others are Android's, idk about the other, but I found one (at least). Second, the emojis are so big, sometimes it cut out from display tho. 

Hope you could fix it


----------



## andresesm (May 31, 2016)

How can you mod the google keyboard? i wanted to add one more row to the emoji keyboard and change the order


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (May 31, 2016)

andresesm said:


> How can you mod the google keyboard? i wanted to add one more row to the emoji keyboard and change the order

Click to collapse



By decompiling, modding, recompiling and signing the apk. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 2, 2016)

I tried installing the modded keyboard but it said it wasn't installed 

Sent from my SM-J320P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 2, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> I tried installing the modded keyboard but it said it wasn't installed
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You need to uninstall previous Google keyboard, as the modded one has different signatures. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 2, 2016)

Will try that and let you know how it went. Thank you 

Sent from my SM-J320P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 4, 2016)

Late response but I did get it working. Then realized that it wasn't the 5.0 so I switched back. But for some reason the Unicode 9 emojis don't work on the 5.0 Google keyboard update even though it says it supports them. Skin tones also don't work. I'm sure you're very busy but do you know if there is a way to fix it? Or would I just have to wait for the update to officially role out in the Play Store to be able to type the emojis and use skin modifier? 

Sent from my SM-J320P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## HoudiniJr (Jun 4, 2016)

This happened to me too. I don't know why, but when I downloaded a previous version of the Google Keyboard, and updated through the Play Store it started working fine. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 4, 2016)

What Android version are you running? No matter how much I downgrade then update again I still don't have any of the skin modifiers


----------



## HoudiniJr (Jun 4, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> What Android version are you running? No matter how much I downgrade then update again I still don't have any of the skin modifiers

Click to collapse



I'm on MM 6.0.1. I just figured that might have done the trick since it happen to work for me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 4, 2016)

HoudiniJr said:


> I'm on MM 6.0.1. I just figured that might have done the trick since it happen to work for me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm not sure. They removed a lot of things from the keyboard for phones running Lollipop. I noticed the flag and family emojis are now gone so I'm gonna assume that they just won't bring the modifiers to anything lower than MM even if it's already in the code and would work just fine. Thanks for the suggestion though. Do you know what version you downgraded to?


----------



## HoudiniJr (Jun 4, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Yeah I'm not sure. They removed a lot of things from the keyboard for phones running Lollipop. I noticed the flag and family emojis are now gone so I'm gonna assume that they just won't bring the modifiers to anything lower than MM even if it's already in the code and would work just fine. Thanks for the suggestion though. Do you know what version you downgraded to?

Click to collapse



5.0.18 then I let it update through the store and it worked. Before that I had the same issue you have now. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 4, 2016)

HoudiniJr said:


> 5.0.18 then I let it update through the store and it worked. Before that I had the same issue you have now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah well thanks for the help man. The only problem is that there is not play store update for GK beyond 5.0.18 for me yet. I'll try again in a bit though


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 4, 2016)

Okay, since the thread became awake again, I wanted to share a bit of news with you guys. Last time a mentioned I would update the keyboard next, but found out Google has added signature checks to Google Keyboard 5+ versions. This means I can not mod them the usual way I've done in the past, unfortunately. I've been looking to making a xposed module, but I've had issues with that as well. 

What comes to the emojis cutting on edges, I tried to fix that by fiddling with dimensions, but it seems as if Emoji Tools just rewrites them to original, as I saw no changes. However, for that I have a "dirty" trick up in my sleeve, and will do that possibly tomorrow to fix the emojis cutting. You may use any of the latest Google Keyboard versions to show the new unicode 9 emojis, however they don't support unicode 10 emojis. I will keep on trying to mod the latest keyboard versions in one way or another.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoudiniJr (Jun 4, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Ah well thanks for the help man. The only problem is that there is not play store update for GK beyond 5.0.18 for me yet. I'll try again in a bit though

Click to collapse



Have you tried side loading the newer Google Keyboard?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




Mr.Yawnie said:


> Okay, since the thread became awake again, I wanted to share a bit of news with you guys. Last time a mentioned I would update the keyboard next, but found out Google has added signature checks to Google Keyboard 5+ versions. This means I can not mod them the usual way I've done in the past, unfortunately. I've been looking to making a xposed module, but I've had issues with that as well.
> 
> What comes to the emojis cutting on edges, I tried to fix that by fiddling with dimensions, but it seems as if Emoji Tools just rewrites them to original, as I saw no changes. However, for that I have a "dirty" trick up in my sleeve, and will do that possibly tomorrow to fix the emojis cutting. You may use any of the latest Google Keyboard versions to show the new unicode 9 emojis, however they don't support unicode 10 emojis. I will keep on trying to mod the latest keyboard versions in one way or another.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks man very much appreciated!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 4, 2016)

HoudiniJr said:


> Have you tried side loading the newer Google Keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty new to this so do you mind explaining how I could do that? The emojis show that they're being held but the menu just refuses to pop up


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 4, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> I'm pretty new to this so do you mind explaining how I could do that? The emojis show that they're being held but the menu just refuses to pop up

Click to collapse


http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-keyboard/

Download the version you wish to and install it. You need to enable "unknown sources" from security settings. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 4, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-keyboard/
> 
> Download the version you wish to and install it. You need to enable "unknown sources" from security settings.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm running the newest version (5.1) currently. Still no luck


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 5, 2016)

Okay, so I was able to fix the cutting edges of the emoji with my backup plan. But, now they seem a bit of smaller than they should be, right? :/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Jun 5, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Okay, so I was able to fix the cutting edges of the emoji with my backup plan. But, now they seem a bit of smaller than they should be, right? :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, a bit of smaller than they should be. But it's much better I think

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## robert2103 (Jun 5, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Yup, a bit of smaller than they should be. But it's much better I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Notocoloremoji please

enviado desde algún lugar del mundo


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey I'm making a Chrome Extension and I'd like to use these emojis. Do you mind if I do? I can give you credit.


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 5, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Hey I'm making a Chrome Extension and I'd like to use these emojis. Do you mind if I do? I can give you credit.

Click to collapse



Sure you can, but remember to mention you don't own the rights to the images, as neither do I. You can download the file now, as it contains 160x160 files. I will soon update the emoji ttf file that has the sizes 136x128 (standard Google size, my temporary trick to avoid cutting edges until I properly fix it).

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 5, 2016)

New emoji TTF font file in attachments.
Fixed the cutting edges bug with (hopefully) temporary solution. Emoji's appear a bit smaller now though, but as a whole.
Will try to fix it in future. 

Ps. No news about next modded keyboard, as Google added signature checks and I've still had issues with module approach.


----------



## GorJessSpazzer (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm still having problem with family emoji, I deleted data and I'm using your new font version, what did I do wrong? I'm on L 5.0.2


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 6, 2016)

Works for me. 





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Jun 6, 2016)

GorJessSpazzer said:


> I'm still having problem with family emoji, I deleted data and I'm using your new font version, what did I do wrong? I'm on L 5.0.2

Click to collapse



I'm using samsung galaxy s5 mini and I have the same problem with you. I think this issue only in Samsung device. 

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## GorJessSpazzer (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





bmbngps said:


> I'm using samsung galaxy s5 mini and I have the same problem with you. I think this issue only in Samsung device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe it is a samsung problem, mine is a galaxy grand prime, is there something can be done? :crying:


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 6, 2016)

GorJessSpazzer said:


> Maybe it is a samsung problem, mine is a galaxy grand prime, is there something can be done? :crying:

Click to collapse



How do you see them here? http://emojipedia.org/search/?q=Kiss

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## GorJessSpazzer (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> How do you see them here? http://emojipedia.org/search/?q=Kiss
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Is like this, there's a bit of space between the emoji and the words, not like the others that are ok


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 6, 2016)

GorJessSpazzer said:


> Is like this, there's a bit of space between the emoji and the words, not like the others that are ok

Click to collapse



Hmm weird. I have no idea why that would happen. Which android version are you on? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## GorJessSpazzer (Jun 6, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Hmm weird. I have no idea why that would happen. Which android version are you on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm on lollipop 5.0.2 and my phone it's a Samsung


----------



## gp545 (Jun 6, 2016)

GorJessSpazzer said:


> Maybe it is a samsung problem, mine is a galaxy grand prime, is there something can be done? :crying:

Click to collapse



Mine is Samsung too but family emoji are displayed fine for me!





https://s33.postimg.org/yevrpo04v/Screenshot_20160606_225120.png


----------



## bmbngps (Jun 6, 2016)

gp545 said:


> Mine is Samsung too but family emoji are displayed fine for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which are your android version? I'm using android 5.1.1 on Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## gp545 (Jun 7, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Which are your android version? I'm using android 5.1.1 on Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini

Click to collapse



Android 6.0.1 marshmallow (CM13)..


----------



## bmbngps (Jun 7, 2016)

gp545 said:


> Android 6.0.1 marshmallow (CM13)..

Click to collapse



CM 13 is working perfectly, try to back to your stock rom, u will have the same problem. 'cause I think this issue only in Touchwiz ROM. Not only this font, this is happening when I'm using Android N emojis

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumRZ (Jun 7, 2016)

If you do a Xposed Module could you also remove the smileybar ?





Galaxy S4 I9505 - JDC opt. Cm13 -  Xposed v80 ?


----------



## favinho (Jun 19, 2016)

@Mr.Yawnie or any good willing friend dev 
can I ask a favor: to mod latest xperia keyboard to be compatible with emoji one 2.2
Desperately


----------



## Turkishflavor (Jun 19, 2016)

what was "modded" in the modded google keyboard? why not just download the latest version from apk mirror?

also, is there a way to get version 9 and 10?
Also, I just installed the latest google keyboard version from apk mirror on my S6 with marshmallow, but I cant see any new unicode 9.0 emojis. Why not?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 19, 2016)

Turkishflavor said:


> what was "modded" in the modded google keyboard? why not just download the latest version from apk mirror?
> 
> also, is there a way to get version 9 and 10?
> Also, I just installed the latest google keyboard version from apk mirror on my S6 with marshmallow, but I cant see any new unicode 9.0 emojis. Why not?

Click to collapse



What was modded? - added support for unicode 9 and 10 emojis. I released it long before Google Keyboard added unicode 9 support. 

Why not download latest version? - Please do. It supports unicode 9 but not unicode 10.

Why can't you see unicode 9 emojis using latest Google Keyboard? - You should, as latest Google Keyboard supports unicode 9.



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jun 19, 2016)

favinho said:


> @Mr.Yawnie or any good willing friend dev
> can I ask a favor: to mod latest xperia keyboard to be compatible with emoji one 2.2
> Desperately

Click to collapse



You don't mod any keyboards to be compatible with "emoji one 2.2", you mod them to be compatible with unicode standards. To change your emoji style, you need to download emoji one font file. That's what defines how you see the emojis, keyboard defines which emojis you see (not how). 

Edit: Here's the ttf file for emoji one https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/blob/master/assets/fonts/emojione-android.ttf. 

Change the name to NotoColorEmoji.ttf and follow the instructions in OP on how to change the font file. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## favinho (Jun 19, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> You don't mod any keyboards to be compatible with "emoji one 2.2", you mod them to be compatible with unicode standards. To change your emoji style, you need to download emoji one font file. That's what defines how you see the emojis, keyboard defines which emojis you see (not how).
> 
> Edit: Here's the ttf file for emoji one https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/blob/master/assets/fonts/emojione-android.ttf.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand, already installed the new 2.2 emoji one font file, but the xperia keyboard doesn't show the new emojis. In the Google latest keyboard (from N PV4) they appear, but I don't like Google keyboard, so I was wondering if anyone could mod the latest Xperia keyboard


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jun 30, 2016)

QuantumRZ said:


> If you do a Xposed Module could you also remove the smileybar ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I pre-loaded the new Android N preview 4 keyboard and instantly remembered this request. They added an option to remove it.


----------



## D_Steve595 (Jul 1, 2016)

@Mr.Yawnie, would you be cool with the iOS emoji font being added to Emoji Switcher?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jul 1, 2016)

D_Steve595 said:


> @Mr.Yawnie, would you be cool with the iOS emoji font being added to Emoji Switcher?

Click to collapse



Hey, yes you can! We already discussed about it on hangouts a long time ago, before any keyboard supported unicode 9 officially. I think you didn't add it back then as I didn't have play store version of the modded keyboard? 

Now that keyboards support unicode 9, I'd be happy if you added the font to your app.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Steve595 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Hey, yes you can! We already discussed about it on hangouts a long time ago, before any keyboard supported unicode 9 officially. I think you didn't add it back then as I didn't have play store version of the modded keyboard?
> 
> Now that keyboards support unicode 9, I'd be happy if you added the font to your app. :ø
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome, appreciated! Should be up in the next ~10 minutes.


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jul 1, 2016)

D_Steve595 said:


> Awesome, appreciated! Should be up in the next ~10 minutes.

Click to collapse



Great. I'll be downloading your app on my new OP3 instead of changing the font manually this time.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jul 2, 2016)

For anyone having issues with Skin modifiers and emojis not apprearing on your keyboard, wipe the data and cache of the keyboard in settings. Worked like a charm ??


----------



## Android noob89 (Jul 9, 2016)

So I did everything the instructions said but instead of getting new emojis it showed me all boxes I couldn't see anything


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jul 9, 2016)

Android noob89 said:


> So I did everything the instructions said but instead of getting new emojis it showed me all boxes I couldn't see anything

Click to collapse



Did you change permissions? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LudwigFerdinand18 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Samsung is Samsung :'(*

Only Samsung has this problem with this single emoji ?
Has anyone ever found this in your samsung ? I changed fonts ( MANY FONTS) and this **** continues ! I wanted to know how to fix if i can ...


----------



## DShoatsie (Jul 11, 2016)

LudwigFerdinand18 said:


> Only Samsung has this problem with this single emoji ?
> Has anyone ever found this in your samsung ? I changed fonts ( MANY FONTS) and this **** continues ! I wanted to know how to fix if i can ...

Click to collapse



On my Samsung Galaxy J7, !! is modified to look like the rest of the emojis.


----------



## bmbngps (Jul 11, 2016)

DShoatsie said:


> On my Samsung Galaxy J7, !! is modified to look like the rest of the emojis.

Click to collapse



can you tell me what keyboard are you using? sorry bad english

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## DShoatsie (Jul 11, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> can you tell me what keyboard are you using? sorry bad english

Click to collapse



Chrooma Keyboard.

Its doesn't support Unicode 9 yet, but the keyboard tints to  match whatever app you're in and you can customize it.


----------



## bmbngps (Jul 11, 2016)

DShoatsie said:


> Chrooma Keyboard.
> 
> Its doesn't support Unicode 9 yet, but the keyboard tints to  match whatever app you're in and you can customize it.

Click to collapse



can you gimme the links?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## DShoatsie (Jul 11, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> can you gimme the links?

Click to collapse



I don't think I can post Google Play links...but you can find it in the Google Play Store.


----------



## LudwigFerdinand18 (Jul 11, 2016)

DShoatsie said:


> On my Samsung Galaxy J7, !! is modified to look like the rest of the emojis.

Click to collapse



if you type out the icon like the image, comes out as the image or out deformed ?


----------



## DShoatsie (Jul 11, 2016)

LudwigFerdinand18 said:


> if you type out the icon like the image, comes out as the image or out deformed ?

Click to collapse



It comes out as the image.

Did you replace both the NotoColorEmoji.tff & SamsungEmoji.tff with this emoji font file?

If you didn't, try that and reboot.


----------



## LudwigFerdinand18 (Jul 11, 2016)

DShoatsie said:


> It comes out as the image.
> 
> Did you replace both the NotoColorEmoji.tff & SamsungEmoji.tff with this emoji font file?
> 
> If you didn't, try that and reboot.

Click to collapse



what's your android version? 
I have Samsung Galaxy E7 5.1.1
i replace NotoColorEmoji.tff and SamsungEmoji.tff with this emoji font ... not work :crying:


----------



## DShoatsie (Jul 11, 2016)

LudwigFerdinand18 said:


> what's your android version?
> I have Samsung Galaxy E7 5.1.1
> i replace NotoColorEmoji.tff and SamsungEmoji.tff with this emoji font ... not work :crying:

Click to collapse



It might just be your android version.

My J7 is running 6.0.1


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Jul 11, 2016)

DShoatsie said:


> It might just be your android version.
> 
> My J7 is running 6.0.1

Click to collapse



Definitely not Android version. I also have 5.1.1 on the Galaxy J3 and it works just fine


----------



## DShoatsie (Jul 11, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Definitely not Android version. I also have 5.1.1 on the Galaxy J3 and it works just fine

Click to collapse



Hm...
@LudwigFerdinand18 , replace 'AndroidEmoji.tff' to the emoji font on ghis thread and make sure your rename it to 'AndroidEmoji.tff'.


----------



## LudwigFerdinand18 (Jul 12, 2016)

DShoatsie said:


> Hm...
> @LudwigFerdinand18 , replace 'AndroidEmoji.tff' to the emoji font on ghis thread and make sure your rename it to 'AndroidEmoji.tff'.

Click to collapse



I recorded the rom again , I root and did everything that was mentioned and the problem continues , I think that is a problem with my rom ... the Samsung keyboard that comes my standard cell does not have this emoji !


----------



## VIVAS700 (Jul 14, 2016)

LudwigFerdinand18 said:


> I recorded the rom again , I root and did everything that was mentioned and the problem continues , I think that is a problem with my rom ... the Samsung keyboard that comes my standard cell does not have this emoji !

Click to collapse



Just use emoji switcher


----------



## ubigred (Jul 14, 2016)

So if I replace my ttf file will this work for SwiftKey keyboard? 

Note 4
6.0.1

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jul 14, 2016)

ubigred said:


> So if I replace my ttf file will this work for SwiftKey keyboard?
> 
> Note 4
> 6.0.1
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you will have ios emoji and you can see unicode 9 emoji that has been sent to you. But you can't choose the new emoji from SwiftKey until they update the app with unicode 9 support. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ubigred (Jul 14, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Well, you will have ios emoji and you can see unicode 9 emoji that has been sent to you. But you can't choose the new emoji from SwiftKey until they update the app with unicode 9 support.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's been updated... https://blog.swiftkey.com/latest-swiftkey-for-android-update-brings-new-android-emoji/

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jul 14, 2016)

ubigred said:


> It's been updated... https://blog.swiftkey.com/latest-swiftkey-for-android-update-brings-new-android-emoji/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I haven't really paid attention. Yeah, it works then  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ubigred (Jul 14, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Well I haven't really paid attention. Yeah, it works then
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The skin modifiers is what I worry about ?? 


ubigred said:


> The skin modifiers is what I worry about ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jul 14, 2016)

ubigred said:


> The skin modifiers is what I worry about ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I don't think SwiftKey supports skin tones. My ttf font file does though. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ubigred (Jul 14, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Unfortunately I don't think SwiftKey supports skin tones. My ttf font file does though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmm. So my next question is.... If I replace the stock ttf font file with your ttf file, will it work? Work = new emoji (diversity included) 

I hope that clears it up 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Jul 14, 2016)

ubigred said:


> Hmmm. So my next question is.... If I replace the stock ttf font file with your ttf file, will it work? Work = new emoji (diversity included)
> 
> I hope that clears it up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Again.. *SwiftKey won't let you choose skin tones*. I can't modify that with emoji font file. My font file however, * Does have modifiers*. So other keyboards that support skin tone modifiers let's you choose them. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ubigred (Jul 14, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Again.. *SwiftKey won't let you choose skin tones*. I can't modify that with emoji font file. My font file however, * Does have modifiers*. So other keyboards that support skin tone modifiers let's you choose them.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks for the clarification 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## darkpandawarrior (Jul 19, 2016)

What about the Unicode 10 emoji's? There are a few for now.
Would be amazing if we got the raised eyebrow one. xD
Thanks a loooootttt for these Unicode 9 emojis :*

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

Also, no more need for the modded keyboard. You can download the official google keyboard from the playstore. It already has support for all the new emojis(you can use them provided you have flashed the zip file provided by alexis). Plus you can change themes as well. Which is a huuuuge plus!


----------



## Stagkiller121 (Jul 27, 2016)

Do you know of a fix for Kitkat racially diverse emojis? Because I can't merge them with the skin boxes.


----------



## rafaeldamasceno (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey @Mr.Yawnie,

Apple has released an update to their emojis. I can extract the fonts from the latest beta, if you want. Would you mind updating the font or guiding me in how to do so? Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Aug 1, 2016)

rafaeldamasceno said:


> Hey @Mr.Yawnie,
> 
> Apple has released an update to their emojis. I can extract the fonts from the latest beta, if you want. Would you mind updating the font or guiding me in how to do so? Thanks.

Click to collapse



If you could extract the font file, that'd be great  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Aug 1, 2016)

rafaeldamasceno said:


> Hey @Mr.Yawnie,
> 
> Apple has released an update to their emojis. I can extract the fonts from the latest beta, if you want. Would you mind updating the font or guiding me in how to do so? Thanks.

Click to collapse



whoaaa I'm excited

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Aug 2, 2016)

Is anyone aware if the new IOS emojis support Unicode 9 or?


----------



## rafaeldamasceno (Aug 2, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Is anyone aware if the new IOS emojis support Unicode 9 or?

Click to collapse



No, unfortunately, they do not include any Unicode 9 emoji.


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Aug 8, 2016)

Any progress on the IOS 10 emojis?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Aug 8, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Any progress on the IOS 10 emojis?

Click to collapse



Haven't started yet due to lack of time. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumRZ (Aug 8, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Haven't started yet due to lack of time.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmmm New Phone m8 ? 

OnePlus 3 - OP3Lite | systemless root | xposed v86 ?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Aug 8, 2016)

QuantumRZ said:


> Hmmmm New Phone m8 ?
> 
> OnePlus 3 - OP3Lite | systemless root | xposed v86 ?

Click to collapse



Yeah, had it since end of June  I see you've done the right choice too! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumRZ (Aug 8, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Yeah, had it since end of June  I see you've done the right choice too!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah xD

OnePlus 3 - OP3Lite | systemless root | xposed v86 ?


----------



## swuop (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm using a Samsung J500m with Android 6.0.1 and I did everything ok, I can even see the new emojis of Unicode 9.1, but the others emojis look as they used to look

How can I fix it and make them all look as IPhone's emojis?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Aug 16, 2016)

swuop said:


> I'm using a Samsung J500m with Android 6.0.1 and I did everything ok, I can even see the new emojis of Unicode 9.1, but the others emojis look as they used to look
> 
> How can I fix it and make them all look as IPhone's emojis?

Click to collapse



Delete keyboard cache. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## swuop (Aug 16, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Delete keyboard cache.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did that, but still looks the same





As you can see it looks like Samsung Emoji with the new Unicode 9's ones. 

I want it to look like this




Please help


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Aug 16, 2016)

swuop said:


> I did that, but still looks the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which keyboard are you using? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## swuop (Aug 16, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Which keyboard are you using?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The one provided in this post, modded Google Keyboard


----------



## bmbngps (Aug 16, 2016)

swuop said:


> The one provided in this post, modded Google Keyboard

Click to collapse



just using the official google keyboard. it works perfectly

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Aug 16, 2016)

swuop said:


> The one provided in this post, modded Google Keyboard

Click to collapse



You can just download latest Google keyboard, as it supports unicode 9. It didn't support it back in the day when I released this mod, so I had to mod the keyboard myself to include the emojis.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## swuop (Aug 16, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> You can just download latest Google keyboard, as it supports unicode 9. It didn't support it back in the day when I released this mod, so I had to mod the keyboard myself to include the emojis.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Still the same, maybe it has something to do with the TouchWiz Marshmallow. Thanks anyway


----------



## bmbngps (Aug 16, 2016)

swuop said:


> Still the same, maybe it has something to do with the TouchWiz Marshmallow. Thanks anyway

Click to collapse



maybe you can try this method before using ios unicode 9 emoji http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=64870093

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## swuop (Aug 16, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> maybe you can try this method before using ios unicode 9 emoji http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=64870093
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I fixed it by replacing 'SamsungColorEmoji.ttf' for 'NotoColorEmoji.ttf' and it is working great.

Any way, thanks for the help


----------



## tony332211 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Okay, so I was able to fix the cutting edges of the emoji with my backup plan. But, now they seem a bit of smaller than they should be, right? :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What method have you used to get that white racial color emoji of the man on your keyboard?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Aug 22, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> What method have you used to get that white racial color emoji of the man on your keyboard?

Click to collapse



It isn't on the actual keyboard. When you type an emoji with a skin tone modifier, the emoji shows up as you typed it in the recent tab. Hope this was clear enough ?


----------



## tony332211 (Aug 29, 2016)

@Mr.Yawnie any way to resolve this black emoji issue? Im currently using the latest Google keyboard from the play store. This usually happens after a while of scrolling to the right after a while, My device is a Galaxy s4 (I545-Verizon) Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shebee (Sep 10, 2016)

Just tried this with Android n but now all my emojis are gray boxes with a cross in them when viewing the test web page, in swiftkey 90% are missing and the rest are just gray/2d.


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Sep 16, 2016)

It seems like all the Emoji font creators just disappeared when IOS 10 came out.


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Sep 16, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> It seems like all the Emoji font creators just disappeared when IOS 10 came out.

Click to collapse



I can try and make it when I have the time. I moved to Malaysia, been travelling and going to Uni here. Also, I don't have WiFi yet in my apartment, so it makes everything a bit harder also. 

For iOS 10 emojis I need someone to give the original font file to me. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## diongdyh (Sep 16, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> I can try and make it when I have the time. I moved to Malaysia, been travelling and going to Uni here. Also, I don't have WiFi yet in my apartment, so it makes everything a bit harder also.
> 
> For iOS 10 emojis I need someone to give the original font file to me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OT: Wow I'm from Malaysia. Which uni do you go to? Android-related course?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Sep 16, 2016)

diongdyh said:


> OT: Wow I'm from Malaysia. Which uni do you go to? Android-related course?

Click to collapse



Taylor's Uni in Subang Jaya. International Business, so not related to coding in any way ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## diongdyh (Sep 16, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Taylor's Uni in Subang Jaya. International Business, so not related to coding in any way ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Last question hehe. Which country are you from? Taylor's is a place for rich fks xD


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Sep 16, 2016)

diongdyh said:


> Last question hehe. Which country are you from? Taylor's is a place for rich fks xD

Click to collapse



Finland. I'm an exchange student, so don't need to pay for tuition to Taylor's  only to my own uni back in Finland. And since we don't pay tuition in Finland, it's free for me ? well, besides travelling, housing, food, alcohol etc ? but no tuition to pay. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamshahreef (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Finland. I'm an exchange student, so don't need to pay for tuition to Taylor's  only to my own uni back in Finland. And since we don't pay tuition in Finland, it's free for me  well, besides travelling, housing, food, alcohol etc  but no tuition to pay.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hello, Mr. Yawnie. i'm from malaysia as well, in sabah. i can send u the original AppleColorEmoji.ccf , if that'll help u. i really love the latest iOS10 emoji. please make one. really looking forward for it.


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey! When you get the chance to make the IOS10 emojis, can you make one with a size smaller than 160x160? It's a little too big for some phones including my own. If I knew how I could make it for you!


----------



## mimi20 (Sep 18, 2016)

How do you change the race on the keyboard?


----------



## tony332211 (Sep 18, 2016)

kaylaruss said:


> How do you change the race on the keyboard?

Click to collapse



 Follow the instructions on the pics  Here are the skin tone modifiers: http://emojipedia.org/modifiers/


----------



## Little Snevil (Sep 19, 2016)

kaylaruss said:


> How do you change the race on the keyboard?

Click to collapse



I use the google keyboard from Play Store?


----------



## tony332211 (Sep 20, 2016)

@Little Snevil what version is that?


----------



## Little Snevil (Sep 20, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> @Little Snevil what version is that?

Click to collapse



Latest version in the Play Store. 
5.1.23.127065177-armeabi v7a


----------



## tony332211 (Sep 20, 2016)

Little Snevil said:


> Latest version in the Play Store.
> 5.1.23.127065177-armeabi v7a

Click to collapse



 Oh man i never noticed this! Thanks ! :good:


----------



## hanschke (Sep 20, 2016)

waiting for unicode 10


----------



## robert2103 (Sep 22, 2016)

New emoji wsp pls .. is ios 10 ? 

enviado desde algún lugar del mundo


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Sep 22, 2016)

robert2103 said:


> New emoji wsp pls .. is ios 10 ?
> 
> enviado desde algún lugar del mundo

Click to collapse





hanschke said:


> waiting for unicode 10

Click to collapse



Sorry guys, that will have to wait. I have no time now as I'm away for the weekend. I hope you understand ?






Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Snevil (Sep 22, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Sorry guys, that will have to wait. I have no time now as I'm away for the weekend. I hope you understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you planning to include the iOS 10 male gender emojis? And all those new emojis on iOS. That would be possible?

Haha I think all we understand! Enjoooooy


----------



## DaniPhii (Sep 26, 2016)

Could latest Xperia keyboard be compatible? I'm using a version modified by @ikromy. Could it be fixed to be compatible with Unicode 9 and 10? Thanks!


----------



## tony332211 (Sep 27, 2016)

Any news on iOS10 emoji? When its ported, please change the water gun to a revolver...


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Sep 27, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> Any news on iOS10 emoji? When its ported, please change the water gun to a revolver...

Click to collapse



Haven't had any time to work on it. And still haven't gotten a ttf file of iOS10

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony332211 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Haven't had any time to work on it. And still haven't gotten a ttf file of iOS10

Click to collapse



Alright man take yo time.


----------



## hanschke (Sep 27, 2016)

weekend sounds very nice!


----------



## andresesm (Sep 28, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Haven't had any time to work on it. And still haven't gotten a ttf file of iOS10
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



but you'll be working on it in some point of time right? is just to know and fav the thread hahah, no rush man


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Sep 28, 2016)

andresesm said:


> but you'll be working on it in some point of time right? is just to know and fav the thread hahah, no rush man

Click to collapse



If I'll have some spare time, and I'll get the ttf file, then yes.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamshahreef (Sep 29, 2016)

*iOS 10 emojis (Male Version)*

hey, guys. good news. i've found one on the net last night. idk who uploaded it. and it works great. thanks for the maker. iOS 10 emojis (Male Version) unicode 9. here's the link. and i hope Mr. Yawnie can make one with the complete iOS 10 emoji Apple Unicode. ???

(delete the spaces)


h tt ps://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKh0T0_7plaeFNtcXVhazBQY1U/view


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Sep 29, 2016)

iamshahreef said:


> hey, guys. good news. i've found one on the net last night. idk who uploaded it. and it works great. thanks for the maker. iOS 10 emojis (Male Version) unicode 9. here's the link. and i hope Mr. Yawnie can make one with the complete iOS 10 emoji Apple Unicode. ???
> 
> (delete the spaces)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you mind sharing a few screenshots? I don't really have the time to replace it right now but I'd love to see them!


----------



## andresesm (Sep 29, 2016)

andresesm said:


> but you'll be working on it in some point of time right? is just to know and fav the thread hahah, no rush man

Click to collapse





iamshahreef said:


> hey, guys. good news. i've found one on the net last night. idk who uploaded it. and it works great. thanks for the maker. iOS 10 emojis (Male Version) unicode 9. here's the link. and i hope Mr. Yawnie can make one with the complete iOS 10 emoji Apple Unicode. ???
> 
> (delete the spaces)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got de NotoColorEmoji font and flashed it but only got white boxes for emojis, extracted the font and does actually have the iOS10 .png new male emojis, so it's kinda working, don't know if i do something bad, i flashed it exactly like the 9.3 font. Thanks, it will sure help yawnie!


----------



## robert2103 (Sep 29, 2016)

iamshahreef said:


> hey, guys. good news. i've found one on the net last night. idk who uploaded it. and it works great. thanks for the maker. iOS 10 emojis (Male Version) unicode 9. here's the link. and i hope Mr. Yawnie can make one with the complete iOS 10 emoji Apple Unicode. ???
> 
> (delete the spaces)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Goooddd  :3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





enviado desde algún lugar del mundo


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Sep 30, 2016)

*iOS10 emoji font file added to OP. May be missing some emojis, created the font in hurry  Let me know if that's the case.*

Ps. Still appear smaller than usual, built it in top of my previous font file, in which I had to compromise the size in order to avoid emojis cropping. Will try to find a better solution at some point IF I get the time.

Pps. Still no unicode 10 support. Will try to add them later IF time allows.


----------



## hanschke (Sep 30, 2016)

that sound great and thank you for your work!


----------



## zige (Sep 30, 2016)

iamshahreef said:


> hey, guys. good news. i've found one on the net last night. idk who uploaded it. and it works great. thanks for the maker. iOS 10 emojis (Male Version) unicode 9. here's the link. and i hope Mr. Yawnie can make one with the complete iOS 10 emoji Apple Unicode. ???
> 
> (delete the spaces)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I copied this straight to my system/font. But whats the difference between this and what OP is offering? This will do the trick also.

Sent from my OnePlus3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Oct 1, 2016)

zige said:


> I copied this straight to my system/font. But whats the difference between this and what OP is offering? This will do the trick also.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Mine has over 200 more Android-only emojis, and the file size is 66% smaller (10mb vs 30mb).

Also, I've released the font file on my name (or xda username), so I stand behind it. No viruses. I can't guarantee the same for the other file, as even the person sharing the link couldn't identify the creator. 

Ps. Good phone choice you've made ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## diongdyh (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Mine has over 200 more Android-only emojis, and the file size is 66% smaller (10mb vs 30mb).
> 
> Also, I've released the font file on my name (or xda username), so I stand behind it. No viruses. I can't guarantee the same for the other file, as even the person sharing the link couldn't identify the creator.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Urghhh OP3 is out of stock everywhere in Malaysia.  How do you find this country BTW Mr.Yawnie? ?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Oct 1, 2016)

diongdyh said:


> Urghhh OP3 is out of stock everywhere in Malaysia.  How do you find this country BTW Mr.Yawnie? ?

Click to collapse



I like it here  a bit too warm occasionally lol, especially if hiking or doing sports! ? soon off to watch Formula 1 in Sepang. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zige (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Mine has over 200 more Android-only emojis, and the file size is 66% smaller (10mb vs 30mb).
> 
> Also, I've released the font file on my name (or xda username), so I stand behind it. No viruses. I can't guarantee the same for the other file, as even the person sharing the link couldn't identify the creator.
> 
> Ps. Good phone choice you've made ?

Click to collapse



Oh thanks! And yup, OP3 is beast! Best phone atm. Maybe new Google's pixel phones will change something but prices is so high compared to OP3 and almost same specs still..

Sent from my OnePlus3 using XDA Labs


----------



## virulentt (Oct 1, 2016)

iamshahreef said:


> hey, guys. good news. i've found one on the net last night. idk who uploaded it. and it works great. thanks for the maker. iOS 10 emojis (Male Version) unicode 9. here's the link. and i hope Mr. Yawnie can make one with the complete iOS 10 emoji Apple Unicode. ������
> 
> (delete the spaces)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Mr.Yawnie said:


> Mine has over 200 more Android-only emojis, and the file size is 66% smaller (10mb vs 30mb).
> 
> Also, I've released the font file on my name (or xda username), so I stand behind it. No viruses. I can't guarantee the same for the other file, as even the person sharing the link couldn't identify the creator.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-6p/themes-apps/mod-ios-10-emojis-nougat-unicode-9-t3471836/

I'm the one who made it  gave you credit for it!


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Oct 1, 2016)

virulentt said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-6p/themes-apps/mod-ios-10-emojis-nougat-unicode-9-t3471836/
> 
> I'm the one who made it  gave you credit for it!

Click to collapse



Ahh, cool! I've missed the credit tagging part lol, haven't had time to follow xda really  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 1, 2016)

Can anybody tell me why this happening when I'm installing ios 10 emoji 10mb?  Because when I'm using ios 10 emoji 30mb I don't see this issue. I'm sorry my tombol power was broke, I can't capture my GK ?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Oct 2, 2016)

I know the issue will fix ASAP. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> I know the issue will fix ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thankyou so muchhhh ??

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




Mr.Yawnie said:


> I know the issue will fix ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thankyou so much ??

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## imfunplayer (Oct 2, 2016)

It works great fine for me thanks dude ????


----------



## tony332211 (Oct 5, 2016)

Little request, change the green water gun back to a revolver....


----------



## andresesm (Oct 7, 2016)

tony332211 said:


> Little request, change the green water gun back to a revolver....

Click to collapse



here you are, tested on 6.0.1
____________________
it's a flashable zip made by myself for my phone but you can extract the .ttf in System>Fonts> and do it manually


----------



## tony332211 (Oct 7, 2016)

andresesm said:


> here you are, tested on 6.0.1
> ____________________
> it's a flashable zip made by myself for my phone but you can extract the .ttf in system>fonts> and do it manually

Click to collapse



yooo sick!!!!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 7, 2016)

andresesm said:


> here you are, tested on 6.0.1
> ____________________
> it's a flashable zip made by myself for my phone but you can extract the .ttf in System>Fonts> and do it manually

Click to collapse



Thanks was able to flash via flashfire on note 7 ?

Sent from my SM-N930T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## diongdyh (Oct 8, 2016)

airam0931 said:


> Thanks was able to flash via flashfire on note 7 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Did your Note 7 catch fire while using FlashFire???


----------



## hanschke (Oct 8, 2016)

https://www.google.com/get/noto/ google released new fonts - maybe as new base for modding?


----------



## carmeloamg (Oct 8, 2016)

*Flashable zip*

I've not read full post, not sure if already done but here you have the flashable zip I made for my own. It is quite useful when you use to update nightlies that replace the font file as happen to me with CM.

The zip will flash:

 /system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf from iOS10 file upload by @Mr.Yawnie

and:

/system/etc/fallback_fonts.xml
/system/etc/fonts.xml

The .xml files are suppose to solve problem with black and white emojis and family emojis. I don't remember the source of those files (somewhere on the web) because I've got them in my laptop since a while but I've checked that flashing them coloured the black and white emojis.

Regards.

Note: If google keyboard is not showing the full set of emojis clear it app data and will appear.


----------



## zige (Oct 9, 2016)

carmeloamg said:


> I've not read full post, not sure if already done but here you have the flashable zip I made for my own. It is quite useful when you use to update nightlies that replace the font file as happen to me with CM.
> 
> The zip will flash:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... I was just coming to ask if there is flashable .zip available for this emojis because for some weird reason emojis dont stay when i put them to /system/fonts via TWRP. But i hope this will solve my problem. I cant root this phone so only choice is flashable zip.

EDIT: Yup, .zip worked! Thanks mate!


----------



## carmeloamg (Oct 9, 2016)

zige said:


> Lol... I was just coming to ask if there is flashable .zip available for this emojis because for some weird reason emojis dont stay when i put them to /system/fonts via TWRP. But i hope this will solve my problem. I cant root this phone so only choice is flashable zip.
> 
> EDIT: Yup, .zip worked! Thanks mate!

Click to collapse



I'm happy to hear it helped you.


----------



## rizqi_ir (Oct 10, 2016)

carmeloamg said:


> I've not read full post, not sure if already done but here you have the flashable zip I made for my own. It is quite useful when you use to update nightlies that replace the font file as happen to me with CM.
> 
> The zip will flash:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, what Android version u use now?


----------



## carmeloamg (Oct 10, 2016)

rizqi_ir said:


> Btw, what Android version u use now?

Click to collapse



I'm now in CM13 (Android 6.0.1) and I've used it on CM12.1 (Android 5.1.1).


----------



## ascarnold (Oct 11, 2016)

Works good, but I noticed some "girl" emojis were gone. (The first picture was from Telegram, and then I copied the text to Keep app (second picture))


----------



## dedo1996 (Oct 11, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Be the first one to use unicode 9 and 10 emojis on your phone!
> 
> I have added unicode 9 and 10 support for android font file (ttf), as well as modded Google Keyboard to support the fonts. Best way to really use the emojis is to ask your friends to download the mod too, so they can see the emojis. Other usage could be in Snapchat for example, as whatever you write/create into the snap, gets added statistically into the image.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Works for me even though i could not install the modified keyboard(gave error). Sent some new emojis of unicode 9 to a ios10 friend, who cannot visualize them though..

What about?


----------



## DShoatsie (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello, is it possible to get the missing female emojis on this font?

I don't mind the new male emojis (actually they're very nice), but I would prefer the female ones.

If this is impossible, I thank you for your work and will gratefully stick with the male emojis.


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 11, 2016)

Whatsapp has release new emoji, I hope google keyboard release their ttf too

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGuedez (Oct 17, 2016)

carmeloamg said:


> I've not read full post, not sure if already done but here you have the flashable zip I made for my own. It is quite useful when you use to update nightlies that replace the font file as happen to me with CM.
> 
> The zip will flash:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashed your .zip file and it's working perfectly. Thank you so much!

The only problem that I have is that the modded keyboard doesn't allow to change skin tons emojis when I long-press them. Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## streebs87 (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't think you need a modded keyboard anymore. I'm using the Google Keyboard directly from the Play Store and this is working fine, skin tones and all. Only bug is I don't have the female emojis where they should be female, I have male ones instead.

Edit - I didn't flash the zip, I extracted it, copied the ttf file and pasted it in system/fonts. If you do that, just make a backup of your original ttf just in case.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DaniPhii (Oct 18, 2016)

carmeloamg said:


> The zip will flash:
> 
> /system/fonts/NotoColorEmoji.ttf from iOS10 file upload by @Mr.Yawnie
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've used your ZIP but with my own files from /system/etc because some font files that I use aren't included. ?


----------



## zige (Oct 19, 2016)

Is it possible push .ttf to /system/font via adb or flash .zip via adb so i dont need to root or install TWRP for that? I have non-rooted phone and i dont want to root or install twrp on this because im changing it in couple months.


----------



## mawxzz (Oct 21, 2016)

Works perfect with me on oneplus3 
I dint even have to theme google keyboard, when i changed the font it automatically themed
Thanks alot for this great mod ????


----------



## QuantumRZ (Oct 21, 2016)

A small request to @Mr.Yawnie :
Can you try that the other icons match with the new ios 10 ones ?










OnePlus 3 - OP3Lite | systemless root | xposed v86 ?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Oct 21, 2016)

QuantumRZ said:


> A small request to @Mr.Yawnie :
> Can you try that the other icons match with the new ios 10 ones ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I can find them from somewhere. And idk when I have the time, currently enjoying my life in Bali ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumRZ (Oct 21, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> If I can find them from somewhere. And idk when I have the time, currently enjoying my life in Bali ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Enjoy it ??


OnePlus 3 - OP3Lite | systemless root | xposed v86 ?


----------



## Little Snevil (Oct 23, 2016)

*Male and female emoji working*

Hi people, i've already extracted the NotoColorEmoji from Pixel's system dumb, flashed it to my phone and it works well 95%. Also male and female emojis are working.  ALSO, it has new gendered and jobs emojis that iOS doesn't have. But everything isn't perfect, and the new job emojis aren't displaying on any other keyboard than Google Keyboard 5.2 (the pixel one, ARM64 only, i can't use it) 

Give it a try, and i'm sharing this for making a ttf of iOS 10 emoji with Male and Female working, with this as base.

Sorry my english. Best regards. 

Little Snevil.


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 23, 2016)

Little Snevil said:


> Hi people, i've already extracted the NotoColorEmoji from Pixel's system dumb, flashed it to my phone and it works well 95%. Also male and female emojis are working.  ALSO, it has new gendered and jobs emojis that iOS doesn't have. But everything isn't perfect, and the new job emojis aren't displaying on any other keyboard than Google Keyboard 5.2 (the pixel one, ARM64 only, i can't use it)
> 
> Give it a try, and i'm sharing this for making a ttf of iOS 10 emoji with Male and Female working, with this as base.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I made an IOS version of this. Not all professions are in it though as Apple has only made a few concepts


----------



## Little Snevil (Oct 23, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> I made an IOS version of this. Not all professions are in it though as Apple has only made a few concepts

Click to collapse



Would you mind sharing it here?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 23, 2016)

Little Snevil said:


> Would you mind sharing it here?

Click to collapse



Of course! As long as you don't mind the fact that it isn't perfect. Also it's a pretty large file size because I didn't have time to compress it but I should be able to soon


----------



## Little Snevil (Oct 23, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Of course! As long as you don't mind the fact that it isn't perfect. Also it's a pretty large file size because I didn't have time to compress it but I should be able to soon

Click to collapse



Don't care about it mate! I don't mind if it's perfect or not, maybe I could help to improve too. We are all here to help, and together can make that file perfect! Take your time. Thank you!


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 23, 2016)

Little Snevil said:


> Don't care about it mate! I don't mind if it's perfect or not, maybe I could help to improve too. We are all here to help, and together can make that file perfect! Take your time. Thank you!

Click to collapse



That's perfect! Let me know if you see anything that could be improved. I'm working on making everything the perfect size. I'll supply a screenshot with the download link so everyone knows that they're getting! Eta: 10 minutes ?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> That's perfect! Let me know if you see anything that could be improved. I'm working on making everything the perfect size. I'll supply a screenshot with the download link so everyone knows that they're getting! Eta: 10 minutes ?

Click to collapse



Taking a little longer than expected. Should have it soon though ?


----------



## exit_9.1 (Oct 24, 2016)

Working fine on Xperia Z3. With latest Xperia keyboard. 

Firmware v. 291 MM

Please update ios 10 Unicode version 10. 


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinbis (Oct 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Taking a little longer than expected. Should have it soon though

Click to collapse



Hello, any update?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 24, 2016)

skinbis said:


> Hello, any update?

Click to collapse



I'm working in private with another guy and he's testing out the file. Currently the genders work but the family emojis don't show up

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




skinbis said:


> Hello, any update?

Click to collapse








 as you can see here I have the female police emoji and all the other professions but the family emojis disappear


----------



## skinbis (Oct 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> I'm working in private with another guy and he's testing out the file. Currently the genders work but the family emojis don't show up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ah ok. Cool.


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 24, 2016)

skinbis said:


> ah ok. Cool.

Click to collapse



I'm getting closer ? should have a working font soon! Sorry for the long wait time


----------



## ikromy (Oct 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> I made an IOS version of this. Not all professions are in it though as Apple has only made a few concepts

Click to collapse



Hi, great work, but if you dont mind can you share the png files of ios 10 emoji + professions concept, I would try to modify in arm7 google keyboard

thanks


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 24, 2016)

ikromy said:


> Hi, great work, but if you dont mind can you share the png files of ios 10 emoji + professions concept, I would try to modify in arm7 google keyboard
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah will do. Not all professions are there, just the ones apple supplied. I'll put together a zip of them soon


----------



## ikromy (Oct 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> Yeah will do. Not all professions are there, just the ones apple supplied. I'll put together a zip of them soon

Click to collapse



Thanks you very much, I'm waiting :highfive:


----------



## skinbis (Oct 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> I'm getting closer  should have a working font soon! Sorry for the long wait time

Click to collapse



super! no worries! take your time


----------



## nani666 (Oct 24, 2016)

iOS 10 Emoji zip link....?


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 24, 2016)

nani666 said:


> iOS 10 Emoji zip link....?

Click to collapse


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1JudqzK31FfLTdDczFlRWQzUjA


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1JudqzK31FfLTdDczFlRWQzUjA

Click to collapse



is that include emoji profession?

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 24, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> is that include emoji profession?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's just a zip file with all of the images in it. Don't try installing it as a font! But yes it includes them


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> It's just a zip file with all of the images in it. Don't try installing it as a font! But yes it includes them

Click to collapse



Ah, I though it was a font ? Okay bro thankyou so much

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 24, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> Ah, I though it was a font ? Okay bro thankyou so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A font will be coming soon. Just have to work out the family emojis ?


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 24, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> A font will be coming soon. Just have to work out the family emojis ?

Click to collapse



Ok, I'm waiting for it. Once again, thankyou verymuch ??

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Oct 25, 2016)

Not trying to self advertise and I'm not sure if this is against XDA rules but I created a separate thread so we don't clog this one up: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3487038


----------



## BoHasssoN (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi guys i have finsh the IOS10 emojis with extra faces check the link

https://app.box.com/s/qjowjwh2c396b0c7atzqyerirqlg5317

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------













This pic from my phone

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony332211 (Oct 25, 2016)

BoHasssoN said:


> Hi guys i have finsh the IOS10 emojis with extra faces check the link
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/qjowjwh2c396b0c7atzqyerirqlg5317
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall test this out, will post results

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using XDA Labs


----------



## tony332211 (Oct 25, 2016)

Works perfectly!

Sent from my stang5litre Edition 5.0 using XDA Labs


----------



## toughouse_3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Great! Love these emojs


----------



## freeza (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice! Who has more emoji between ios 10 and android 7.1.1?


----------



## dedo1996 (Oct 26, 2016)

BoHasssoN said:


> Hi guys i have finsh the IOS10 emojis with extra faces check the link
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/qjowjwh2c396b0c7atzqyerirqlg5317
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should use them instead of the ones included in post #1 ?


----------



## thesims2customs (Oct 26, 2016)

BoHasssoN said:


> Hi guys i have finsh the IOS10 emojis with extra faces check the link
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/qjowjwh2c396b0c7atzqyerirqlg5317
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't seem to work on my phone, I lost male emojis and some emojis are Android's..


----------



## BoHasssoN (Oct 26, 2016)

It not shown in the keyboard coz the keyboard is not suppot it bu you can see it when someone send it to you

Like this i will send it now
Bo HassoN2:
??*♀ ??*♀ ??*♀ ??*♀ ??*♀ ??*♂ ??*♂ ??*♂ ??*♂ ??*♂ ?*♂ ??*♂?*? ?*? ?*?*? ?*? ?*? ?*?*?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

??*♀

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmbngps (Oct 26, 2016)

BoHasssoN said:


> It not shown in the keyboard coz the keyboard is not suppot it bu you can see it when someone send it to you
> 
> Like this i will send it now
> Bo HassoN2:
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know why but I still can't see your emoji. But when I copy some emoji from ios 10 whatsapp (male emoji, profession,etc) and paste in my notes/anything I can see that emoji. But if I someone sends emoji like you, or posting some picture on any social media I can't see it if their use male, profession, and another emojis from ios 10 emoji

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------



## airam0931 (Oct 26, 2016)

andresesm said:


> here you are, tested on 6.0.1
> ____________________
> it's a flashable zip made by myself for my phone but you can extract the .ttf in System>Fonts> and do it manually

Click to collapse



Hey I used your flashable zip a while back and tried to use emojis switcher to use nougat emojis but my phone won't change the emojis now . Stuck on iOS 10 how can I revert ?

Sent from my SM-N930T using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## rafaeldamasceno (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey guys, Apple has officially added Unicode 9 emojis in the newest iOS beta!

@Mr.Yawnie: 
You said in #173 that you didn't have a font file, but I had sent the font file and extracted images to you almost 2 months before in PM... Dude 

Right now I can't send this new one to you cause I have no way to extract it from an iOS device.


----------



## QuantumRZ (Nov 3, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=69440924

OnePlus 3 - RR  | systemless root | xposed


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Nov 4, 2016)

rafaeldamasceno said:


> Hey guys, Apple has officially added Unicode 9 emojis in the newest iOS beta!
> 
> @Mr.Yawnie:
> You said in #173 that you didn't have a font file, but I had sent the font file and extracted images to you almost 2 months before in PM... Dude [emoji14]
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in Bali and Gili Islands diving and partying atm, so can't do anything. Also, I have already released one updated font file, after you sent the file. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dedo1996 (Nov 5, 2016)

Compatible with cm14.1 nougat on oneplus2?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Nov 6, 2016)

dedo1996 said:


> Compatible with cm14.1 nougat on oneplus2?

Click to collapse



Probably. Try it out. Just remember to backup original file. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dedo1996 (Nov 15, 2016)

Mr.Yawnie said:


> Probably. Try it out. Just remember to backup original file.

Click to collapse



It works.


----------



## BoHasssoN (Nov 19, 2016)

I made an update for the emoji at the same link now its 39 MB

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## diongdyh (Nov 20, 2016)

Using the iOS10 font without any issue. Just wish it has this emoji. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P/s. Just joined the OP3 squad? @Mr.Yawnie

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## steven7851 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank for your work!
Only one question that there is a emoji can't work normally.


----------



## nani666 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA Labs


----------



## EqiiKxDude (Nov 27, 2016)

nani666 said:


> Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



What keyboard is that?


----------



## bmbngps (Nov 27, 2016)

nani666 said:


> Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



is gender emoji works with that keyboard?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## thereassaad (Nov 27, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> is gender emoji works with that keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes , on newer Samsung kb nougat kb its fixed but they need my modified SamsungColorEmoji.ttf that has newest IOS 10.2 b2 emoji







EqiiKxDude said:


> What keyboard is that?

Click to collapse




Its Samsung kb


----------



## bmbngps (Nov 27, 2016)

thereassaad said:


> Yes , on newer Samsung kb nougat kb its fixed but they need my modified SamsungColorEmoji.ttf that has newest IOS 10.2 b2 emoji
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can u upload the keyboard? I'm using samsung too

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## nani666 (Nov 27, 2016)

EqiiKxDude said:


> What keyboard is that?

Click to collapse



Samsung Keyboard

Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA Labs


----------



## nani666 (Nov 27, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> is gender emoji works with that keyboard?

Click to collapse



Yeah... It does :good:



Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA Labs


----------



## bmbngps (Nov 27, 2016)

nani666 said:


> Yeah... It does :good:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



can u please upload the keyboard and send me the link?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## treysis (Nov 30, 2016)

I can't see flag emojis in the status bar on S4 stock 5.0.1. Everywhere they appear fine. Only in the statusbar (message preview) they show up as boxes. Also, all other emojis work everywhere. Only flag emojis have this problem. What can I do?


----------



## Mertak (Dec 3, 2016)

*Honor 8* works good  Thx


----------



## yossi2000 (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow, thats so good.
I'ma download it right now.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Snevil (Dec 5, 2016)

nani666 said:


> Yeah... It does :good:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



You should stop using that phone lol.


----------



## shahriyarvala77 (Dec 10, 2016)

???


----------



## tarroyo (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopefully this gets updated to ios 10.2 emoji's.
http://gizmodo.com/go-download-your-new-ios-emoji-right-now-1790008519


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Dec 14, 2016)

tarroyo said:


> Hopefully this gets updated to ios 10.2 emoji's.
> http://gizmodo.com/go-download-your-new-ios-emoji-right-now-1790008519

Click to collapse



It will be, if someone provides me with the font file. I'm in the middle of my final exams now, so can't go looking after them hah.


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 14, 2016)

*iOS 10.2*



tarroyo said:


> Hopefully this gets updated to ios 10.2 emoji's.
> http://gizmodo.com/go-download-your-new-ios-emoji-right-now-1790008519

Click to collapse



Yo dude I made a iOS 10.2 beta 2 one and I've also made the final version one ?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/root-stock-emoji-fonts-ios-windows10-t3418801


----------



## mawxzz (Dec 14, 2016)

Can you update the font file to ios 10.2 ?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Dec 14, 2016)

mawxzz said:


> Can you update the font file to ios 10.2 ?

Click to collapse



I literally just answered this question two posts above. If someone provides me with the original font file. I don't have time to look for it, as I'm in the middle of final exams. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahriyarvala77 (Dec 15, 2016)

*Problem*

Hi brother, I have followed your instructions,but nothing changes, I can't see the new emojis,help me...My device is HTC one e9+


----------



## BoHasssoN (Dec 18, 2016)

I allready made this update before chech this out

https://app.box.com/s/maqak2h41zufov6xixk5jgpxbw5u08zh

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony332211 (Dec 19, 2016)

BoHasssoN said:


> I allready made this update before chech this out
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/maqak2h41zufov6xixk5jgpxbw5u08zh

Click to collapse



When using the latest Google keyboard, i cannot choose a racial emoji. Any fix for this?


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Dec 19, 2016)

BoHasssoN said:


> I allready made this update before chech this out
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/maqak2h41zufov6xixk5jgpxbw5u08zh
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not the right thread to advertise your mods.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Dec 19, 2016)

Update to ya'll. I have the latest iOS 10.2 emoji source files, but for some reason emoji tools keep ****ing with me and throwing weird unexpected errors, even with the source files I've used for my earlier mods. I've been both trying to solve that issue and study for my finals, which are this week, and unfortunately I haven't been able to fix the Emoji tool issue quite yet. I will continue trying after my finals are over in the end of this week. 

Another thing worth mentioning: I'm leaving Malaysia after my finals and will travel through Thailand for 3 weeks before heading back to my home country, so don't hold your breath for the update  I will try to fix the issue during my travels, but I have limited access to my laptop over that time. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## balistaman (Dec 21, 2016)

BoHasssoN said:


> I allready made this update before chech this out
> 
> https://app.box.com/s/maqak2h41zufov6xixk5jgpxbw5u08zh
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How did you pack the emojis? Because it works almost flawlessly on my unrooted stock s6e 6.0.1. normally I would have missing characters and no spaces


 i just used ifont + flipfont


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 21, 2016)

balistaman said:


> How did you pack the emojis? Because it works almost flawlessly on my unrooted stock s6e 6.0.1. normally I would have missing characters and no spaces
> 
> 
> i just used ifont + flipfont

Click to collapse



can u see male emoji on ur gboard?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoHasssoN (Dec 21, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> can u see male emoji on ur gboard?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The male emoji can't be seen only in android 7.1.1

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyBush_ (Dec 24, 2016)

BoHasssoN said:


> The male emoji can't be seen only in android 7.1.1
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you want to see male emojis and you dont have 7.1.1 use Chrooma or swiftkey beta keyboard they have the new emojis 



bmbngps said:


> male emoji only show in swiftkey for android N.. I'm already try

Click to collapse



Use the beta one chrooma keyboard is better try that

I'm on marshmallow 6 and it works perfectly ðŸ˜…


----------



## bmbngps (Dec 24, 2016)

RickyBush_ said:


> If you want to see male emojis and you dont have 7.1.1 use Chrooma or swiftkey keyboard they have the new emojis ??

Click to collapse



male emoji only show in swiftkey for android N.. I'm already try

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoHasssoN (Dec 28, 2016)

bmbngps said:


> male emoji only show in swiftkey for android N.. I'm already try
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try the beta version you find it in apkmirorr

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enzo007 (Dec 30, 2016)

link unavailable.


----------



## deylan1709 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Nah*

That changed all the numbers on my Huawei P8 Lite to Emojis... so it's a little bit ****ed up now and I have to hard reset my phone, but besides that good job haha


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 17, 2017)

deylan1709 said:


> That changed all the numbers on my Huawei P8 Lite to Emojis... so it's a little bit ****ed up now and I have to hard reset my phone, but besides that good job haha

Click to collapse



No need to hard rest your phone just istall font rest from google play

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 22, 2017)

lightninbug said:


> Any luck?

Click to collapse



Here you go 

Full ttf
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/x6sgjoticmfvkxs/AppleEmji.10.2Full.ttf?dl=0
Full apk
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/8selj4w30fhw6ox/AppleEmoji.10.2Full(iFont).apk?dl=0

Full Hwt (Huawei)
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/f7ijo4ov7bj51dh/Spectrum with AppleEmoji.hwt?dl=0


No Numbers ttf
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/5sufjzdz2qzl8q8/AppleEmoji.10.2NoNumbers.ttf?dl=0

NoNumbers apk
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/tzl6qckpljdos2m/AppleEmoji.10.2NoNumbers(iFont).apk?dl=0

No Numbers Hwt (Huawei)
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/80hhjbqdpdyxjbe/Obsidian With AppleEmoji.hwt?dl=0

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------







Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrStrange10 (Mar 22, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 23, 2017)

New update today support the new flags check the same links

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrohalo90 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi, new fonts working great. But how do I changed the whole system emoji to ios? I mean, in keyboard it looks like the ios emoji but once I type an emoji in the field box, android emoji looks came out. Refer photo attached


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 27, 2017)

pyrohalo90 said:


> Hi, new fonts working great. But how do I changed the whole system emoji to ios? I mean, in keyboard it looks like the ios emoji but once I type an emoji in the field box, android emoji looks came out. Refer photo attached

Click to collapse



Which keyboard is that?


----------



## pyrohalo90 (Mar 27, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Which keyboard is that?

Click to collapse



Gboard, not Google keyboard​


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 27, 2017)

pyrohalo90 said:


> Gboard, not Google keyboard​

Click to collapse



Did you place the ttf in the correct place? With correct permissions? Also did you rename the old one? This is of course if you are doing it manually. Or did you flash a zip?


----------



## pyrohalo90 (Mar 27, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Which keyboard is that?

Click to collapse





HoudiniJr said:


> Did you place the ttf in the correct place? With correct permissions? Also did you rename the old one? This is of course if you are doing it manually. Or did you flash a zip?

Click to collapse



Of course I moved and replaced properly in the correct place as well as the permissions. My keyboard reads the font but not the system. :/


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 27, 2017)

pyrohalo90 said:


> Of course I moved and replaced properly in the correct place as well as the permissions. My keyboard reads the font but not the system. :/

Click to collapse



Try clearing your cache in recovery if you have not tried that already.


----------



## pyrohalo90 (Mar 27, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Try clearing your cache in recovery if you have not tried that already.

Click to collapse



Huge thanks to you mate! It works finally


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 27, 2017)

pyrohalo90 said:


> Huge thanks to you mate! It works finally

Click to collapse



No problem! Glad I could help!


----------



## tevfik6638 (Mar 29, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> Here you go
> 
> Full ttf
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/x6sgjoticmfvkxs/AppleEmji.10.2Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally someone did it... Thanks mate. I have 1 last problem. The language of my phone is normally german and it didnt work with it. But when i change the System language to english it works  i have an honor 8 with emui 5 & android 7 and used the "no numbers hwt (huawei)" theme. do you have an solution for it, because i still want to use my phone in german :angel:


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 29, 2017)

tevfik6638 said:


> Finally someone did it... Thanks mate. I have 1 last problem. The language of my phone is normally german and it didnt work with it. But when i change the System language to english it works  i have an honor 8 with emui 5 & android 7 and used the "no numbers hwt (huawei)" theme. do you have an solution for it, because i still want to use my phone in german :angel:

Click to collapse



Did you clear your cache. My suggestion for anyone who loads anything that changes the system wide files is to clear cache. Sometimes things can get funky and this helps clear it up most of the time.


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 29, 2017)

tevfik6638 said:


> Finally someone did it... Thanks mate. I have 1 last problem. The language of my phone is normally german and it didnt work with it. But when i change the System language to english it works  i have an honor 8 with emui 5 & android 7 and used the "no numbers hwt (huawei)" theme. do you have an solution for it, because i still want to use my phone in german :angel:

Click to collapse



I am really sorry thats problem i cant solve it was working in the emui4.0 and 4.1 in any language but 5.0 not working hop they fix it in 5.1

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## tevfik6638 (Mar 30, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> I am really sorry thats problem i cant solve it was working in the emui4.0 and 4.1 in any language but 5.0 not working hop they fix it in 5.1

Click to collapse



First of all thanks for the repsonse  the first thing that comes in my mind was to set english as system language and than to reboot my phone. Idk, i thing that a reboot with the ios emojis active can "overwrite" the font style of the system haha and idk whats really happend but after the reboot the system language changes automatic back to german  of course i checked the emojis and yeah it actually worked haha


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 30, 2017)

tevfik6638 said:


> First of all thanks for the repsonse  the first thing that comes in my mind was to set english as system language and than to reboot my phone. Idk, i thing that a reboot with the ios emojis active can "overwrite" the font style of the system haha and idk whats really happend but after the reboot the system language changes automatic back to german  of course i checked the emojis and yeah it actually worked haha

Click to collapse



Nice. Will be good information to know going forward for anyone who uses a different language on their phone and needs to troubleshoot this issue.


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 30, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Nice. Will be good information to know going forward for anyone who uses a different language on their phone and needs to troubleshoot this issue.

Click to collapse



I try same way in arabic language its not working

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfmannight (Mar 30, 2017)

Cool Thread


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 30, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> I try same way in arabic language its not working
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So you still see the Google emojis when you are on Arabic and only see the changes when you switch system language to English?

Rocking the Huawei Nexus 6P running the latest and greatest PureNexus 7.1.1 ROM w/ Franco Kernal ??


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 30, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> So you still see the Google emojis when you are on Arabic and only see the changes when you switch system language to English?
> 
> Rocking the Huawei Nexus 6P running the latest and greatest PureNexus 7.1.1 ROM w/ Franco Kernal ??

Click to collapse



Thats Right ??

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## HoudiniJr (Mar 30, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> Thats Right ??
> 
> Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm so odd. I've changed my system language to Spanish and French and can see the emojis fine. Are you on 7.1.1? The only thing I can think of that could be making it act weird is the flavor of Android you might be on. 

Rocking the Huawei Nexus 6P running the latest and greatest PureNexus 7.1.1 ROM w/ Franco Kernal ??


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 30, 2017)

HoudiniJr said:


> Hmm so odd. I've changed my system language to Spanish and French and can see the emojis fine. Are you on 7.1.1? The only thing I can think of that could be making it act weird is the flavor of Android you might be on.
> 
> Rocking the Huawei Nexus 6P running the latest and greatest PureNexus 7.1.1 ROM w/ Franco Kernal ??

Click to collapse



I have Huawei Honor 8 running android 7.0 and the emoji is set with the theme without root

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas.z (Apr 9, 2017)

If I try to use the TTF font file in photo editing apps to put text on a photo the numbers come up as emoji numbers and there are no spaces. Does anybody know why this happens or how to fix it?


----------



## MohRez (Apr 21, 2017)

........


----------



## Mistero5050 (Apr 22, 2017)

What about the new Unicode 10?


----------



## MohRez (Apr 30, 2017)

@Mr.Yawnie

Hi

I use a custom rom on my device and the full nougat emojis show on my samsung keyboard ( did not show on samsung keyboard on my  stock rom )

but I don't know download which zip file to test !

please help me


----------



## Taivotat2 (May 12, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> @Mr.Yawnie
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi again man. I stand so curious about your concern that met you here. So I can tell you that supported emojis changes according to your system. For example there are ones from nougat that doesn't have support in marshmallow. You can get more info in emojipedia. That could explain partially ( if not at all) why some are displayed and others aren't. Cheers ☺☺


----------



## DeryckNS (May 12, 2017)

Someone here at GitHub made a new font replacing exactly the same emoji from the 7.1.1 font with the ones from EmojiOne, and it appears to work correctly.
https://github.com/Ranks/emojione/issues/477 (at the end of the issue thread)
The only problem is that Google missed some emoji and they can't be included because of the structure of the font, like some flags and racial variations.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MohRez (May 15, 2017)

Taivotat2 said:


> Hi again man. I stand so curious about your concern that met you here. So I can tell you that supported emojis changes according to your system. For example there are ones from nougat that doesn't have support in marshmallow. You can get more info in emojipedia. That could explain partially ( if not at all) why some are displayed and others aren't. Cheers

Click to collapse



Thanks

can you add ios 10.3.x emojis with support unicode 10 or 11 ?


----------



## EstiR86 (May 29, 2017)

Ahmad.S9675 said:


> Thanks
> 
> can you add ios 10.3.x emojis with support unicode 10 or 11 ?

Click to collapse



I also am wondering about this


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi again guys i recreate the new google emoji and add some more emoji to make it better also make 2 copy's one with numbers and other without

1st one with numbers
https://dl.dropbox.com/s/exh717l9fvhx5cd/Full.ttf?dl=0

2nd one without numbers

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/t4as5b9qq5abswf/NoNumbers.ttf?dl=0


Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ainurrofiq (Jun 7, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> Hi again guys i recreate the new google emoji and add some more emoji to make it better also make 2 copy's one with numbers and other without
> 
> 1st one with numbers
> https://dl.dropbox.com/s/exh717l9fvhx5cd/Full.ttf?dl=0
> ...

Click to collapse



How to apply it? Make it flashable or just replace stock emoji?


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jun 8, 2017)

ainurrofiq said:


> How to apply it? Make it flashable or just replace stock emoji?

Click to collapse



Just replace it with rootexplorer

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ainurrofiq (Jun 8, 2017)

BoHasssoN said:


> Just replace it with rootexplorer

Click to collapse



What file should I replace with this full.ttf?


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jun 9, 2017)

ainurrofiq said:


> What file should I replace with this full.ttf?

Click to collapse



Rename it with NotoColorEmoji.ttf then replace it and if you have samsung phone rename it with SamsungColorEmoji.ttf

Sent from my Vivo 5R using Tapatalk


----------



## BoHasssoN (Jun 23, 2017)

Any one who have android nougat try those emoji

Apple IOS 10.2

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/x6sgjoticmfvkxs/AppleEmoji.10.2Full.ttf?dl=0

Lite Version

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hsxqe5mk3d49xbb/AppleEmoji.10.2FullLite.ttf?dl=0




Google Android O

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/exh717l9fvhx5cd/Android.O.Emoji.Full.ttf?dl=0

Lite Version

https://dl.dropbox.com/s/3e276h7t8slcv71/Android.O.Emoji.FullLite.ttf?dl=0



Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsNajM8 (Jul 8, 2017)

Guys does this support unicode 10.0 and gives the iOS version of the emoji?
I'm on marshmallow 6.0.1


----------



## MohRez (Jul 16, 2017)

@Mr.Yawnie

please add unicode 10 and 11


----------



## Darmxz (Jul 25, 2017)

After try alllll the things you never know!! I realized that those emojis mods DOESNT WORK on native Samsung Keyboard... If you want enjoy all this emojis, you have to download Google Keyboard.


----------



## Spider_Pig27 (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks @Mr.Yawnie !! Any chance you could add unicode 11?


----------



## hanschke (Aug 22, 2017)

Can you please add unicode 11


----------



## Mr.Yawnie (Aug 22, 2017)

Last time I did anything related to this I was unable to repackage the zip successfully. Some weird errors with the application I was using. And that was more than a year ago. Since then I haven't had any time, and seeing that I have only 3 months to START and FINISH my thesis, I don't see I'm the right person to ask this from. I might try it some day when I feel overwhelmed with my thesis project, and see if I can build the file at all, and then see if I will update it.

For now, i cannot tell you if I'll update it to support unicode 11 anytime soon or not. I'll inform you later once I see if I can build emoji ttf nowadays at all or not.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanschke (Aug 27, 2017)

Can you make a manual that other like me can try it and maybe do a mod? I dont know how to get the apple fonts and do the work but can read and learn


----------



## BoHasssoN (Mar 18, 2018)

I just add the new emoji 

ttf file full
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sq879rhkirf4zpj/AppleEmoji.11.2.Full.ttf?dl=1


ttf file nonumbers
https://www.dropbox.com/s/spmfwkbyk9kv1qw/AppleEmoji.11.2.NoNumbers.ttf?dl=1

Hwt for Huawei Phones
https://www.dropbox.com/s/80hhjbqdpdyxjbe/Obsidian With AppleEmoji.hwt?dl=1


Apk for the new samsung phones
S8,s8plus,s9,s9plus,note8 and more
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kgbz6za1ha3ew47/IOSEmoji-BoHasssoN_1.0.apk?dl=1

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## FullConf (Jun 23, 2018)

BoHasssoN said:


> I just add the new emoji
> 
> ttf file full
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Is there a way to fix the missing emojies? I tried the FULL TTF file you've uploaded to dropbox.







Also please check your private messages


----------

